# Apple Cider Vinegar in water?



## jmkav9 (Mar 18, 2015)

Hi. I'm testing out a new water system (mason jar with plastic reservoir) and was wondering if it would be ok to add a few drops of Apple Cider Vinegar to the water to keep it fresh? I do this with my Quail's water bottle. We get that pink mold with stagnant water here. 

Thanks!


----------



## MomLady (Aug 14, 2010)

You need to provide fresh water EVERY day. Water bowls (and bottles) need to be cleaned and changed out. 
Water bowls are recommended so that hedgie can freely drink from the bowl without straining their necks or injuring their teeth or tongues.


----------



## Buttons (Dec 21, 2014)

I agree with ML with fresh water every day. I clean my dishes with vinegar daily. Hedggies are susceptible to bacteria. They can develop respiratory infections from bacteria alone. I use these dishes because they're so low in the front yet no food gets pushed out and they can't be tipped. The greatest thing about how low they are is that they are is that it's easy for hedggies to get their mouths into because they are so low to the ground. Also I've contacted the company and they've confirmed and garuntee that their bowls don't contain any lead!

https://ca-en.hagen.com/Small-Animal/Accessories/Dish-Bottle/61682


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

In addition to what's already been said, hedgehogs have an amazing sense of smell and I think that the smell of even a tiny amount of apple cider vinegar in the water would be enough to stop your hedgehog from drinking.


----------



## Buttons (Dec 21, 2014)

That's possible that some hedgehogs may never take to drinking water with apple cider vinegar in it. Some people in Europe have been adding it to wild hedgehogs water to prevent the water from freezing overnight. 

Apple cider vinegar has been used for people to prevent or treat a multitude of ailments, such as kidney stones, arthritis and has been used to treat UTI to name a few.

If you are going to add it to your hedggies water for the health benefits, you should only add a little bit at a time and be sure that they are still drinking it. You could offer a second drinking bowl without the vinegar if you're unsure. I also wouldn't add it every day because the apple cider vinegar can cause acid erosion of the teeth over time.

I ''spike'' my hedggies water with a drop or two from time to time and he has absolutely no idea I've added it. Some hedgehogs may be more finicky or sensitive to it though.


----------

